# 5.1 Surroung Sound über HDMI...optisches Kabel überflüssig?



## hamburgcity (26. Juli 2013)

*5.1 Surroung Sound über HDMI...optisches Kabel überflüssig?*

Moin Leute,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mich hier aufklären. Ich bin im diesem Bereich sowas von der N00B! Ich habe mir heute die LG BH7430PB Anlange geholt und  soeben auch angeschlossen. Vorher hatte ich ebenfalls ein Kombigerät. Aus was für einem Grund auch immer, war die SKY & Apple TV Box direkt mit dem Samsung TV über HDMI verbunden und ein optisches Kabel ging aus dem Receiber in einen Verteiler, an dem jeweils SKY & Apple TV via optisches Kabel angeschlossen waren (musste je nachdem immer einen Schalter umstellen). 

JETZT habe ich die SKY & Apple TV Box DIREKT mit dem LG Receiver verbunden. Sound läuft. 

Die Frage jetzt: Muss ich (um einen 5.1 Surround Sound zu erhalten) die Boxen wieder mit dem optischen Kabel verbinden oder ist das total blödsinn und wäre doppelt-gemoppelt?!?


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 5.1 Surroung Sound über HDMI...optisches Kabel überflüssig?*

Kabelsalat: Liegen zwischen den Kabeln schon erdrosselte herum? Selbst wenn man den Text liest kommt einem der Wurm
Bin überfordert


----------



## soth (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 5.1 Surroung Sound über HDMI...optisches Kabel überflüssig?*

Alles per HDMI mit dem LG Teil verbinden und von dort mit einem HDMI Kabel an den Fernseher/Beamer.
Alles andere sind unnötige Kabel. 

HDMI überträgt (auch Mehrkanalton) gleich mit.


----------



## Superwip (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 5.1 Surroung Sound über HDMI...optisches Kabel überflüssig?*

HDMI kann 5.1 sogar unkomprimiert übertragen, S/PDIF nicht.


----------



## hamburgcity (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: 5.1 Surroung Sound über HDMI...optisches Kabel überflüssig?*



soth schrieb:


> Alles per HDMI mit dem LG Teil verbinden und von dort mit einem HDMI Kabel an den Fernseher/Beamer.
> Alles andere sind unnötige Kabel.
> 
> HDMI überträgt (auch Mehrkanalton) gleich mit.


 
Danke für die Antwort!!! Ja keine Ahnung, warum ich das nicht so von Anfang an gemacht habe. Ich dachte immer, die Geräte müssen per HDMI UND dem optischen Kabel mit dem Receiver verbunden werden, um 5.1 Sound zu bekommen


----------



## Ranzen (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 5.1 Surroung Sound über HDMI...optisches Kabel überflüssig?*

stimmt es eigentlich das der sound mit einem optischen kabel besser ist als mit einem Hdmi kabel, habe das irgendwo mal gelesen.
aber vorstellen kann ich mir das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 5.1 Surroung Sound über HDMI...optisches Kabel überflüssig?*



Ranzen schrieb:


> stimmt es eigentlich das der sound mit einem optischen kabel besser ist als mit einem Hdmi kabel, habe das irgendwo mal gelesen.
> aber vorstellen kann ich mir das eigentlich nicht.


nein, das kann nicht sein - wenn überhaupt, dann umgekehrt, da man per HDMI auch HD-Soundformate senden kann, die optisch gar nicht möglich sind. Aber auch da braucht man ne sehr gute Anlage und ein feines Gehör, um zu merken, dass es "besser" klingt.

Was aber evlt sein kann ist, dass man die Treiber der Soundkarte so eingestellt hat Software den Sound verändert BEVOR er den PC verlässt, zB damit er basslastiger wird, und bei der Grafikkarte (HDMI) hat man nichts umgestellt. Und wenn dann einer basslastig auch "besser" findet, wird der halt meinen, dass optisch besser klingt.


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 5.1 Surroung Sound über HDMI...optisches Kabel überflüssig?*



> HD-Soundformate senden kann, die optisch gar nicht möglich sind


 
Na ja, optisch ist so einiges möglich... sogar HDMI... aber nicht mit S/PDIF


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 5.1 Surroung Sound über HDMI...optisches Kabel überflüssig?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja, optisch ist so einiges möglich... sogar HDMI... aber nicht mit S/PDIF



Erbsenzählerei, ist doch klar, was hier gemeint ist...    wer hat schon optisch zur Verfügung, aber NICHT S/Pdif ?


----------

